# Looking for ride to the rigs



## Eastern Tackle

*Looking for a regular ride*

We are a couple who fishes together and we are looking for a regular ride to the rigs/offshore/jigging/swording. Our main passion is shelf, rig and overnight trips. 

About us:
I have over 20 years experience fishing as both a commercial and charter captain in North Carolina, but currently do not own a boat. That is where most of my friends and connections are, but its a long way from home. She is new to the game, but has done very well on the trips we have taken together.

If we commit to a trip, we will be there no matter what! Currently our availability centers around the weekends, with an add-on day here or there.

We have our own gear if needed: including trolling, high end jigging (and an unlimited supply of jigs), electric reels including a Dolphin Electreel for super deep stuff/daytime swording.

We live in Atlanta and can fish anywhere along the gulf coast from Appalachicola to Alabama.


What we expect:
You need to have a boat that is regularly maintained and seaworthy. Your boat needs to be 25’+ for shelf trips etc. I’m not putting us/her in a situation that could be dangerous.
You need to be fairly even keeled. We are out to have a good time. I have worked and taken fishing really serious, but refuse to get upset or be around those that do. 
You need to have some experience under your belt. Don't have to be a pro, but need to have made a few trips.

If you think we might fit into your crew, then drop me a private message.

Stacy with a rig tuna










Me with a 103” 575lb Carolina tuna


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Did I mention I cook a mean shoulder


----------



## Contender

PM sent


----------



## Eastern Tackle

We are going to be busy this weekend, but October is wide open for us.


----------



## Realtor

please define a "shelf trip"?


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Ohh you know getting out in 350'-600' at the edge, out in trolling/deep drop territory.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

We are looking to fish the sometime between October 3rd to the 6th. I know its a long way out, but it seems now days that if we don't plan it wont happen at all.

....weather permitting of course.

Some Spanish we caught last weekend.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Wahoo from the weekend before in NC.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

This seems to be my running log of trips, so I will go ahead and add this little guy up here.

Stacy my fishing buddy had to sit this one out due to family obligations. She was missed BIG TIME.

10-19-13


----------



## Eastern Tackle

...and the release. Another satisfied customer. LOL


----------

